# [drm:pid0:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.



## mirco (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Everybody,

I am about to set up X in  FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p5.

X starts an runs (I am writing this from Opera in X), but whenever I quit X or when changing to another console, the display totally gets dark, no signal anymore. Then, after a while (maybe 3 minutes), signal comes back with console in lowest resolution and other weird properties.

Found nothing on the error messages, so I am asking here.

This is the xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "X.org Configured"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
Screen 1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
Screen 2 "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Files"
[INDENT][INDENT]ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Module"
[INDENT][INDENT]Load "glx"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "kbd"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "auto"
Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName "Monitor Model"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Monitor1"
VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName "Monitor Model"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Monitor2"
VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName "Monitor Model"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Device"
[INDENT][INDENT]### Available Driver options are:-
### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"F
### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
### <percent>: "<f>%"
### [arg]: arg optional
#Option "NoAccel" # [<bool>]
#Option "AccelMethod" # <str>
#Option "Backlight" # <str>
#Option "DRI" # <str>
#Option "ColorKey" # <i>
#Option "VideoKey" # <i>
#Option "Tiling" # [<bool>]
#Option "LinearFramebuffer" # [<bool>]
#Option "SwapbuffersWait" # [<bool>]
#Option "TripleBuffer" # [<bool>]
#Option "XvPreferOverlay" # [<bool>]
#Option "HotPlug" # [<bool>]
#Option "ReprobeOutputs" # [<bool>]
#Option "XvMC" # [<bool>]
#Option "ZaphodHeads" # <str>
#Option "TearFree" # [<bool>]
#Option "PerCrtcPixmaps" # [<bool>]
#Option "FallbackDebug" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugFlushBatches" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugFlushCaches" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugWait" # [<bool>]
#Option "BufferCache" # [<bool>]
Identifier "Card0"
Driver "intel"
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Device"
[INDENT][INDENT]### Available Driver options are:-
### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"F
### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
### <percent>: "<f>%"
### [arg]: arg optional
#Option "NoAccel" # [<bool>]
#Option "AccelMethod" # <str>
#Option "Backlight" # <str>
#Option "DRI" # <str>
#Option "ColorKey" # <i>
#Option "VideoKey" # <i>
#Option "Tiling" # [<bool>]
#Option "LinearFramebuffer" # [<bool>]
#Option "SwapbuffersWait" # [<bool>]
#Option "TripleBuffer" # [<bool>]
#Option "XvPreferOverlay" # [<bool>]
#Option "HotPlug" # [<bool>]
#Option "ReprobeOutputs" # [<bool>]
#Option "XvMC" # [<bool>]
#Option "ZaphodHeads" # <str>
#Option "TearFree" # [<bool>]
#Option "PerCrtcPixmaps" # [<bool>]
#Option "FallbackDebug" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugFlushBatches" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugFlushCaches" # [<bool>]
#Option "DebugWait" # [<bool>]
#Option "BufferCache" # [<bool>]
Identifier "Card1"
Driver "intel"
BusID "PCI:0:2:1"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Device"
[INDENT][INDENT]### Available Driver options are:-
### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"F
### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
### <percent>: "<f>%"
### [arg]: arg optional
#Option "ShadowFB" # [<bool>]
#Option "DefaultRefresh" # [<bool>]
#Option "ModeSetClearScreen" # [<bool>]
Identifier "Card2"
Driver "vesa"
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Screen"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Card0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 1[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 4[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 8[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 15[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 16[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 24[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Screen"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Screen1"
Device "Card1"
Monitor "Monitor1"
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 1[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 4[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 8[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 15[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 16[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 24[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection

Section "Screen"
[INDENT][INDENT]Identifier "Screen2"
Device "Card2"
Monitor "Monitor2"
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 1[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 4[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 8[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 15[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 16[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
[INDENT][INDENT]Viewport 0 0
Depth 24[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSubSection[/INDENT][/INDENT]
EndSection
```
Here is what `dmesg` says:

```
# dmesg | grep drm
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Intel G33> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
info: [drm] initialized overlay support
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
fbd0 on drmn0
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
error: [drm:pid9755:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* VGA-2: EDID block 0 invalid.
-->> error: [drm:pid0:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid <<--
-->> This last line repeats 240 times <<--
```
Thanks for caring & Have a nice Day


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 20, 2015)

Disable (rename) that /etc/X11/xorg.conf completely for the time being and restart X. You have too much in that config file, which is unnecessary with current X.org. All you need is stuff like keyboard layout, action keys, font files. The rest of the entries will hinder rather than help. X-server will pick up the rest its self.


----------



## mirco (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply. I did as you told, but nothing changed.

Then I thought, maybe a new xorg.conf with `X -configure` would do it. But the same behaviour occured, directly after `X -configure` had finished. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2015)

The original xorg.conf shown has three Device sections, two of which refer to the same device by PCI ID.

Also, I don't see an identification of which kind of Intel video you actually have.  That is fairly important.

EDID is the identification information supplied by the monitor about what resolutions it supports.  The error is shown for all of the ports, which suggests it is not a problem with the monitor, but with the driver.  That could be related to multiple conflicting devices.


----------



## mirco (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,


wblock@ said:


> Also, I don't see an identification of which kind of Intel video you actually have.


`pciconf -lv`

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x303a17aa chip=0x29c28086 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:  class=0x038000 card=0x303a17aa chip=0x29c38086 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
```
`dmesg`

```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdc07 mem 0xfea80000-0xfeafffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel G33 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7164k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfe880000-0xfe8fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
```



wblock@ said:


> The error is shown for all of the ports, which suggests it is not a problem with the monitor, but with the driver. That could be related to multiple conflicting devices.


Ok, maybe matter of driver. I will dig there. This moment I am building x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. I thought, x11/xorg already cared for that  .



wblock@ said:


> The original xorg.conf shown has three Device sections, two of which refer to the same device by PCI ID.


There is a VGA- and a DVI-port. Maybe it is related thereto. The VGA port is onboard, the DVI port comes from a card. The monitor is plugged to the DVI port.


wblock@ said:


> EDID is the identification information supplied by the monitor about what resolutions it supports.


Now, that makes sense. I am stuck with 1024x768 max. It's a HP EF227A.


Thank you


----------



## mirco (Apr 23, 2015)

The same error message

```
[drm: pid0:drm_do_get_edid] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid
```
is showing up in the console every ~8 seconds when using vt(4),
with or without i915kms_load="YES" in loader.conf.


----------

